# ME Awareness Info - 25% ME GROUP



## tk (Apr 4, 2005)

[Simon Lawrence of the 25% ME Group asked me to post this around which I've no problem with as I think this group does some great work. Tom]PERMISSION TO RE-POST Hi FolksWe are sending an electronic mailing to ME Support Groups in-order to assistin raising awareness of severe ME and to aid you in your activities aroundME Awareness Week (7th-13th May) Please feel free to use or adapt the information for your own organisation. You can download this from the following link on the 25% ME GROUP websiteat: http://www.25megroup.org/Campaigning/Aware...ness%202006.htm We also managed to send out 750 MERGE DVD's along with all the ME AwarenessInformation Packs, which will not only highlight the reality of ME, but alsosupport a research organisation dedicated to working on our behalf in orderto find answers to the disease. We would also like to take this opportunity of inviting you to join ourOrdinary or Associate Membership list if you would like to receive regularupdates, information and newsletters. See the link here for info onmembership: http://www.25megroup.org/Information/membership.htm You can also click on the following linkhttp://www.25megroup.org/Newsletter/Issue%.../issue%2020.htm to viewextracts from our latest newsletter. This could be a resource you could usewithin your own group and to help support severe ME sufferers within yourlocal group or area.Many thanks for your support with our ME Awareness Campaign.Best wishesSimon Lawrence 25% ME Group 21 Church Street Troon Ayrshire KA10 6HT enquiry###25megroup.org www.25megroup.org


----------

